# KelTec P40/P357



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

This is my Kel-Tec P-40. The 40SW barrel is at the top, and the 357 SIG barrel is in the gun. I got a neat plastic case on sale at CDNN.


----------



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

*And here's my new P-11 in OD Green...*

My new Kel-Tec P-11 in OD Green:

http://www.mouseguns.com/green01.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice looking outfit you have there.


----------

